# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  DVD Movies

## ubunTux

Greetings!

My last post regarding how to burn DVD movies was Jailed by *ubuntulifestyle*. He has a point that it _would be illegal to discuss on this forum_. But can't be considered if *I'll be burning those movies for personal use only?*

I do not wish to sell those movies that I downloaded. I'm a newbie linux user and also want to learn how to do it. I just want to watch those movies (that I downloaded) on my DVD Player, coz I find it more convenient to watch on a TV screen and played on a DVD Player rather than watching it on my PC who has a small screen. That's all...

I just hope you guyz here might want to consider this. And I also hope someone could help me with regards to my question on how could I burn movies on a VIDEO_TS folder into a DVD. Also some Matroska Videos with AC3 or h264 audio formats together with their subtitles.

I am also against piracy myself, and I do not wish to buy pirated movies. Pirated movies can be easily bought here in our country. But then it's hard to look for and buy original DVD movies also. As of now I don't have enough to buy myself DVD Movies at Amazon. I know my reasons are not that convincing because the movies I wish to burn onto a DVD are downloaded which makes it a pirated movie. I also don't know how I will convince you guyz here. But honestly, my sole purpose is to learn how to do it under Ubuntu Linux and have the self-fullfilment that I burned the movies on a GNU/Linux platform. And again, I do not wish to sell it, I just want to enjoy it myself.

Thanks to all who will consider. God bless you all!



.ubunTux

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Hello, *ubuntulifestyle* is the last replier to your thread he doesn't have permission to jail threads. At any rate the thread was jailed by a forum staff member as we do not allow this type of information on the forums.

----------

